# Mixing Flourite Sand with Tahitian Moon



## ScottKelly911 (Sep 6, 2008)

I've got a 50 Gallon planted tank with Black Flourite sand. It ranges from about 1" in the shallowest to about 2" at the deepest. I really like the looks of it and my plants seem to be flourishing (mostly hardy plants). I love the look of the Tahitian Moon sand and would like to add it to the top layer of my current Flourite. But my question is, will doing so disrupt my ability to grow any particular type of plants? I really want to start growing a carpet of HC. I just put on a JBJ co2 system set at about 2 bubbles per second and I've got plenty of lighting a 150-watt HQI metal Halide and a 36" Coralife T-5. Are there any negatives to adding the Tahitian Moon sand as a top layer or can I go ahead and do so without reservation? 
~Scott


----------



## ScottKelly911 (Sep 6, 2008)

Anyone? 23 views and 0 responses...I've got a bag of Tahitian Moon Sand just waiting to be opened, so hopefully someone will chime in with experience on this situation.


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

My substrate is 50% eco complete and 50% moon sand. I have no trouble growing anything I want to. Mine is all mixed together, not layered like you're talking about. but I don't think you'll have any problems with it.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a think layer of laterite topped with Flourite and a very thin layer of pea-sized gravel on top of it. The pea-sized gravel was put it from another tank to transfer bacterial culture. Plants are growing very well. The only thing I have to add on a regular interval is Flourish Excel (primarily to get rid of string algae).

Specs:
Tank started 2nd week of August 08
12-gallons
Eheim Aquaball 2206 Filter
South-facing Window + 9W CFL
Java Moss, Willow Moss, Cabomba caroliniana, Anubias Barteri, Hygro Difformis, Elodea Densa
Lots of Cherry Shrimp, 3 Otos, 3 Black Phantom Tetras and 3 Gold Pristella Tetras.

In general, mixing TM with Flourite should not affect your plant growing characteristics.

Good Luck,

regards,
Ravi


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The only negative I can think of is that the Tahitian Moon Sand will eventually make it's way to the bottom of the tank if it is larger than the Flourite Sand. Other than that you should be OK with it.


----------

